# Back at it again! Bagged MK1 progress thread



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Im finally back! First got into air ride as a MKIV owner.. ran Bagyards from ORT for about 2 months and sadly parted out the car. Needless to say i missed seeing all the confused faces of people walking by my car so i decided to give it round two, this time on an 82 rabbit 

Purchased this rabbit as a project car for Auto Body school and had zero intetions on touching it untill it was fully restored. after selling my MKIV i had to drive this as a daily and i truley enjoy driving it, it gets plenty of goofy looks already so i decided i might actually keep this as my toy instead of a daily. What i have is a BONE stock 82 Rabbit, unknown milage, perfect interior, Runs AWESOME. The funds were available, so i decided why not. im going to bag the bunny 

Specs 
Fronts: Bagyard bombers 
Rears: Bagyard supremes 
3 Gal aluminum tank 
(4) 1/4" valves 
Atari controller 


Im not trying to do any 3-wheel action so a Front/Back will suite my needs just fine for now, plus i never once used the corners on my MKIV so i decided to save the money. the Atari Box really isnt my thing so i plan on swapping it out for an AVS box and run a remote. the box will be fore sale in the classifieds above if anyone is interested. I have everything i need but the compressor so it wont be finished quite yet, hopefully in the next week or so, unless someone buys the atari controller. Right now im building a wood floor frame to house all the componenets 

the car itself will go through a MASSIVE transformation come january when it goes into ground up restoration mode, im just trying to have a little fun for the time being. Fancytime wheels will be purchaes once undergoing restoration. probably steels for the time being. Here are some setup pictures 

Big thanks to these people for helping me out with any questions i have! 
EricJohnston 
[email protected] 
DigitalK


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

in:thumbup:


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I like all of this thread.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that atari controller is awesome, who made it?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Local guy here in MN. its pretty cool, but i want to go a different route


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Looks like Kris' stuff? Always glad to see another MK1 being resurrected. Air ride is always a nice add-on!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

yes this was purchased locally off Kris. all one of a kind custom bagyard stuff. im excited to say the least


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

got most everything ran, just waiting on Kris with the compressor. nothings bolted in yet, but i just wired everything up to make sure it was functioning properly. looks good so far. Found a $20 bill from the Previous owner while gutting the interior! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kris was complaining about it not being low enough, why don't you extend the strut towers while you're there?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a possibility, im guna put it in and feel it out first, see my options. he was also on 16's and i plan on running 15's. he was pretty damn low too.. i dono what he was complaining about. I will probably run the setup untill winter time and then ill just put the stock suspension back in to save them from hazardous weather conditions up here in WI. Once i start doing a restoration this winter i will sort through what i want to do to achieve my desired stance/ put some finishing touches on the whole system:thumbup:


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think he wanted to tuck asphalt.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm a noob when it comes to air ride but do the airbags bolt right in place of original equipment? Or is there a lot of fabrication?


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

some like airlift or bagyards will bolt right in place of stock stuff. others like aerosports are used with your pre-existing coils or struts


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

definitely watching this. will be nice to have another bagged mk1 around here. :thumbup:


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

SKIDMRK said:


> definitely watching this. will be nice to have another bagged mk1 around here. :thumbup:


love yours :thumbup:


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

im not familiar with any other MK1's on air, ive looked around and didnt see much, what do you got, i might have some questions for ya in the future


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

There are a few out there-

One I built for a customer-









Mark's truck-









Easter Bunny-









This little beast has had several lives so far. Last I heard it was under the knife agian-


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

love the floor and tool box!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

derryo said:


> love the floor and tool box!


toolbox is awesome, first time in my life ive had decent tools, i just started AutoBody school so i got 45% off snapon so i got 4200 bucks worth of stuff at that discount.  :thumbup:

Makes suspension installs a breeze


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

That last white one has always been my motive to build a MK1, i absolutley love it. except ive never figured out how he achieved such awesome camber in the back. beetle suspension? or something custom?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Its a completely custom setup-


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm definetly will be following this

should be picking up my '82 rabbit this week


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

IN! curious to see what you do with it. Im sorry about the compressor. its been a **** of a couple of weeks.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

All good man. just let me know. i can always come get it from you too


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked these up for DIRT cheap. just temporary but they will look better than the steelies :thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

clean off the hub mounts on the wheel and car really well for those. they are a tight fit.


----------



## kruppiak (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice car, glad to see ya moved back to MN, and your baggin another vw. If ya need some help or need to get your car up in the air to make install easier feel free to stop by and do work I just moved back and put in a lift a few days ago, and you can check out your last air ride setup too


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

NICE man! i actually got everything installed really quickly. MK1 suspension is a breeze! ill clean it and put some photos up tomorrow


----------



## jarodiah7777 (Dec 23, 2009)

danes my idol


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

ugay? ^


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

:thumbup: for a simi local


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

MidwestDubMafia said:


> NICE man! i actually got everything installed really quickly. MK1 suspension is a breeze! ill clean it and put some photos up tomorrow


It's tomorrow, requesting said photos


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

ive been lazy  ill wash the car right meow and take some shots


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

this is PRE frame notch/ custom rear setup.. ill get some numbers and check out the increase once everythings done :thumbup:

These are half assed pictures because its not fully done yet. once i finish up ill get some real ones takenopcorn:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what are you gonna do in the rear?

looks good even on the huge stock tires


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Wow! Looking great. Curious what your wheel/tire plans are as well.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Not quite sure what i plan to do with wheels. i have a wheel in mind but it will require to save up over the winter. i have those pepperpots but the tires are far too beefy to run. they hit fender and i dont feel like spending 400 at the moment on new ones.. maybe once if i polish them i will run them. my plan is to start hoarding old wheels :thumbup:

In the back im hoping to extend the bottom piece where the strut attaches another inch and a half or so.. if it can be done. im pretty sure i saw it done a while back. Ill get all engineer on it and see what i can come up with.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

MidwestDubMafia said:


> ...In the back im hoping to extend the bottom piece where the strut attaches another inch and a half or so.. if it can be done. im pretty sure i saw it done a while back. Ill get all engineer on it and see what i can come up with.


It can be done. Have you look to see where the rear beam is in relation to the body? Chances are you are it is actually sitting on it. If so... check your brake lines... it can crush them. The only way to get lower would be to notch the body... but that also unleashes a crap load of other issues. Drop plates are another option as long as you plan to run a wheel with a high offset.

In this shot , the rear beam is sit flat on the body-


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what are the issues with notching for the beam? im thinking about that for my cabrio, or maybe running drop plates would be alot easier


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> what are the issues with notching for the beam? im thinking about that for my cabrio, or maybe running drop plates would be alot easier


Once you go past this point the tire/wheel starts to move forward very quickly. This mean the tire/wheel will start to hit the forward part of the fenderwell as well as look dumb. You can also start to bind up your brake lines as well as the lower mount for the strut. It would be far easier to either use drop plates or hack off the existing stub axle mount and move them up. This eliminates any of these previously mentioned issues.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

hmm i have some 1st gen masontech great plates sitting around, i just dont feel like doing all the notching

guess ill have to get another beam or try and find some drop plates if banchwerks even makes them anymore


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

just ran out and check and i am doing some damage to the brake lines :banghead: any suggestions on getting around that issue?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

MidwestDubMafia said:


> just ran out and check and i am doing some damage to the brake lines :banghead: any suggestions on getting around that issue?


Generally there is enough slack in the line that you can bend them to clear.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> hmm i have some 1st gen masontech great plates sitting around


When you said "cabrio"... my brain said cabriolet (MK1). Your MK3 may not have the same issues.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Just checked your website and saw you offer drop plates. will that better fit my scenario or are those mostly for cars on coils?


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

This is one awesome bunny. I want one hehe


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

very sick so far. keep up the work bro i need some motivation to make the leap at doing this for the mk1 jetta sitting in my drive


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

dubmob_vr6 said:


> very sick so far. Keep up the work bro i need some motivation to make the leap at doing this for the mk1 jetta sitting in my drive


 do itt!!!!!!!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

updates


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

for as much as I was harassed about that compressor I figured it'd be done by now. :laugh:


----------



## fli (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone sell me a kit like this lol...


----------



## jarodiah7777 (Dec 23, 2009)

frame notch FTW
we did a good job dane
looks good
cant wait to see the pots on!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> for as much as I was harassed about that compressor I figured it'd be done by now. :laugh:


haha sorry man. It was actually in and running the next day. i just havent taken too many photos because the car isnt exactly photo friendly yet.. the air is more for the future appeal of the car.. nobody wants to see a faded bunny on steelies.. but i might take a few random photos now that its notched


----------

